
Apple and Qualcomm settle patent fight after one day in court - aburan28
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/qualcomm-shares-up-20-percent-after-apple-agrees-to-settlement/
======
taylodl
Makes sense. I'm sure Apple is paying an amount significantly less than
Qualcomm was demanding, yet Qualcomm will still get a large infusion of cash.
Neither side has to risk a long, drawn-out court battle. Meanwhile Qualcomm
can aggressive pursue fees from other companies and Apple knows their
competitors will likely have to pay more to get the same item meaning Apple
can increase their profit margins a little more.

~~~
BridgetOnPTAB
Nailed it.

